# Hoosier garden railroading



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Since I am sitting here looking at the snow on the ground and dreaming of warmer weather for garden railroading fun. Here are some pics from last summer of our garden railroad in north central Indiana. Only changes are from European engines and rolling stock to White Pass and Yukon theme since the pictures were taken. Already planning next springs upgrades and changes to the layout. Mike and Missy. 

South end of the line, prior to starting to lay river rock.


east side with bridge over dry wash and a future grade crossing. 


Same basic area as above but with rock starting to cover the mud. Outdoor path lighting is by Toro, all turnout lanterns and building/street lights are tied into the outdoor lighting system. 


South end with depot and new gravel going in. 


North end with old covered bridge over working water feature. Had to change the bridge due to clearance issues with the big White Pass Alco diesel. Planning a simulated concrete double arch bridge for next year.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool, cable cars, water, green plants........nice.:smilie_daumenpos:

Now put a plow on the locomotive and get some winter shots.

Skiers on a hill and in the cable cars, ice skaters on the frozen water, and the icicles on the green.
Along with the train plowing along.:thumbsup:

Do you take in all the houses and stuff for the winter?


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh the new White Pass diesel has a plow, but we need enough snow for some good pics. Mike


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Silly question from an inside n scaled.... do these stay outside all year??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Cool, cable cars, water, green plants........nice.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Now put a plow on the locomotive and get some winter shots.
> 
> ...





daveh219 said:


> Silly question from an inside n scaled.... *do these stay outside all year??*



I would think that the trains are easy enough to be brought in...and would be brought in for the winter.
I was wondering about the rest?:dunno:


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

All track, buildings, lights and the cable cars stay out year round, the engines and cars come inside when not being run. They might stay out all day on a weekend or a couple days on a nice weekend. But during the work week they are indoors on the display shelves. They are weatherproof and could stay outside if I wanted to leave them out. Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do the cable cars actually move with a motor?
What are they hooked up to there, what is the metal frame we see by the house where the cars go to? 
A trellis for plants? A shortwave or CB radio antenna frame?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A cable car?!? Great touch! Not something you see with most garden layouts!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

The cable cars are static for now, LGB does make an outdoor motor set up for thier RIGI cable cars, I just dont have one yet. The tower is 40' tall, and has our TV antenna, my Ham Radio Antennas and a Davis weather center on it. Mike


----------

